# What does it say under your name on your business card?



## Josh66 (May 2, 2013)

Is this simple enough?


----------



## 480sparky (May 2, 2013)

Master Electrician.


----------



## tirediron (May 2, 2013)

It doesn't _say_ anything...  

(but you can read my telephone number directly under my name if you want)

Would you believe, I could NOT for the life of me remember, and had to go look? :er:


----------



## tirediron (May 2, 2013)

480sparky said:


> Master Electrician.


Good thing you're not in the fish & bait business!


----------



## Pallycow (May 2, 2013)

I had to go look too.  lol

mine has my phone number  lol   I didn't give my self a title.


----------



## KmH (May 2, 2013)

Nothing. Er, no text.


----------



## snowbear (May 2, 2013)

The last batch said "Background Investigator."  The next round should say "G.I.S. Analyst" or "Cartographer."


----------



## Josh66 (May 2, 2013)

snowbear said:


> The next round should say "G.I.S. Analyst" or "Cartographer."



Before I got into aviation, cartography was looking pretty good to me.


----------



## snowbear (May 2, 2013)

I love it - part science, part art.


----------



## Josh66 (May 2, 2013)

OK, a couple of you guys did not vote...  The options are pretty clear-cut to me, there's not really any middle ground.  

Are you a pro or not?  It doesn't matter what "pro" means.  If you tell people that you're a pro, you're a pro.  That's one of the nice things about photography (some would say that it's a bad thing) - no tests required, no licenses from the state - all it takes is for you to say that you're a photographer.

Do you call yourself a pro?  Yes or no.

edit
If you do not have a business card, you should probably refrain from voting.  If you insist on voting, you should select the "Something Else" option.


----------



## tirediron (May 2, 2013)

I call myself a professional, yes.  While photography is not currently my exclusive source of income, I do make money from it, and I do [I feel] deliver a professional-quality product.


----------



## 480sparky (May 2, 2013)

O|||||||O said:


> OK, a couple of you guys did not vote...  The options are pretty clear-cut to me, there's not really any middle ground.  ..........



So if there's nothing under the name, one should vote.....? Something else?


----------



## Josh66 (May 2, 2013)

tirediron said:


> I call myself a professional, yes.  While photography is not currently my exclusive source of income, I do make money from it, and I do [I feel] deliver a professional-quality product.



IMO, if you call yourself a pro, and advertise yourself as a pro - you are a pro.  I don't care if it's %5 or 50% of your income...  If you tell people that you are a professional photographer, you had better be a _professional_ photographer.


----------



## Josh66 (May 2, 2013)

480sparky said:


> O|||||||O said:
> 
> 
> > OK, a couple of you guys did not vote...  The options are pretty clear-cut to me, there's not really any middle ground.  ..........
> ...



Technically, yes.  Anything other than "photographer" is "something else".  If you are not comfortable with the options, don't vote.


----------



## 480sparky (May 2, 2013)

O|||||||O said:


> ............ If you are not comfortable with the options, don't vote.



Too late.


----------



## Josh66 (May 2, 2013)

I didn't anticipate the 'nothing' option.  I guess I should have though, it's so obvious now.

IMO, 'nothing' under your name = 'something else'.  If you were a professional photographer, you would have a business card that said that.  (I am not excluding the possibility of one person having multiple business cards.)

I don't really see how one could call themselves a professional if they didn't at least take the most basic step of telling the world that they are a photographer.


----------



## Steve5D (May 3, 2013)

O|||||||O said:


> I don't really see how one could call themselves a professional if they didn't at least take the most basic step of telling the world that they are a photographer.



Neil Young, arguably one of the most prolific songwriters of the 20th century, had a very simple business card. It said, very simply:

*NEIL YOUNG
Friend Of Eric Clapton
*​He was still one of the most prolific songwriters of the 20th century, despite the fact that his business card didn't proclaim him to be that...


----------



## Benco (May 3, 2013)

Any business cards? or just pro photographer's?


----------



## o hey tyler (May 3, 2013)

"Master of the Universe" 

Yeah, my business is pretty in demand right now.


----------



## runnah (May 3, 2013)

Lead Creative Specialist - what ever that means.


----------



## Benco (May 3, 2013)

runnah said:


> Lead Creative Specialist - *what ever that means*.



assistant fluffer?


----------



## sm4him (May 3, 2013)

I have three cards--one is for the job that actually keeps me from living under a bridge, and it says "Transit Information Specialist."

One is for my ministry and it says "Women's Ministry Speaker"--I hand that out to people who may be looking for someone to speak to their group or lead a women's retreat.

The third says "Photographer." I make these myself, although I'm probably going to go ahead and order some that look a little more polished. The main reason I have these, though, ISN'T because I'm a "professional" photographer--by my own standards, I'm not. The primary reason I have these is to hand to people who are curious about why I'm down on my knees with a camera two inches away from a bug in the middle of downtown, or to people whom I'm asking something of, like permission to come onto their land to take pictures of something. I've found I get better results if I have that little slip of paper that makes people feel like I'm somehow separate from all the other yahoos with a camera out there, because *I* have a business card that clearly labels ME as a Photographer. :lmao:

EDIT: I voted for "photographer" in the poll, since I *do* have a card that says that. I gave out at least three this past year. Heck, come to think of it, that's more than I've handed out for my REAL job.


----------



## runnah (May 3, 2013)

Benco said:


> assistant fluffer?



One of the core values in the fluffier world is being creative.


----------



## ronlane (May 3, 2013)

Mine says Deputy Program Manager. I haven't gotten to a point to need one for photography.


----------



## bentcountershaft (May 3, 2013)

Mine should say Permanent FNG.  I've been here nine years and I'm still it.


----------



## HughGuessWho (May 3, 2013)

tirediron said:


> I call myself a professional, yes. While photography is not currently my exclusive source of income, I do make money from it, and I do [I feel] deliver a professional-quality product.



I must say, after all of the debates on the subject of "What constitutes Professional" on this forum, THIS is the best one yet and should be the TPF standard. <NO MORE DEBATING>

This should be a sticky.


----------



## KenC (May 3, 2013)

Mine lists my actual job, whatever that is.  I've never had a card that said anything about photography, although from some of the responses here I can see how that could be useful on occasion.

Re Neil Young, "most prolific songwriter" apparently is not any more of an indication of quality than "photographer" - just the opinion of one "something else"


----------



## imagemaker46 (May 3, 2013)

Photographer on one and Imageographer on the other.


----------



## KmH (May 3, 2013)

O|||||||O said:


> OK, a couple of you guys did not vote...  The options are pretty clear-cut to me, there's not really any middle ground.


I didn't vote, because mine does not say Photographer, nor Something Else other than Photographer. 

See. That's why _pro_ pollsters get paid the big bucks. :lmao:


----------



## jamesbjenkins (May 3, 2013)

O|||||||O said:


> That's one of the nice things about photography (some would say that it's a bad thing) - no tests required, no licenses from the state - all it takes is for you to say that you're a photographer.
> 
> Do you call yourself a pro?  Yes or no.



I'm definitely one of those who thinks it should be significantly harder to be a legitimate practicing professional photographer. However, since there's no universally recognized governing body, no government organization in charge of regulating the industry or anything even close to that, it will always be extremely easy for any jackwad to title themselves a "pro" and put the responsibility on the client for determining the accuracy of the claim.

My card simply says "owner/photographer" for my title. I prefer to let my images and clients make the call whether I'm "pro" or not. 

IMO, I'm with John's perspective. I get paid for my work, I deliver a consistent, professional-grade product and service. I don't know of a simpler litmus test for "pro"...


----------



## nmoody (May 3, 2013)

Netops Engineer though that title is out of date. Just don't use business card enough to warrant updating it.

Photography is just a hobby for me. =)


----------



## Steve5D (May 3, 2013)

jamesbjenkins said:


> I'm definitely one of those who thinks it should be significantly harder to be a legitimate practicing professional photographer. However, since there's no universally recognized governing body, no government organization in charge of regulating the industry or anything even close to that, it will always be extremely easy for any jackwad to title themselves a "pro" and put the responsibility on the client for determining the accuracy of the claim.




The obvious problem with that is that photography is an art form. In that respect, it's no different than sculpting or drawing or painting. Would you support the idea of having a governing body for sculpters?



> My card simply says "owner/photographer" for my title. I prefer to let my images and clients make the call whether I'm "pro" or not.



Agreed. I can call mysef an astronaut. Until someone watches me launch into space, though, there's no reason for them to agree with my self-assessment...



> IMO, I'm with John's perspective. I get paid for my work, I deliver a consistent, professional-grade product and service. I don't know of a simpler litmus test for "pro"...



Again, agreed...


----------



## Josh66 (May 3, 2013)

Steve5D said:


> Neil Young, arguably one of the most prolific songwriters of the 20th century, had a very simple business card. It said, very simply:
> 
> NEIL YOUNG
> Friend Of Eric Clapton
> ...



I'm more surprised that he even had a business card, lol.  He should vote "something else", BTW...


----------



## Ballistics (May 3, 2013)

This is what my card says. 







I made these as an assignment for school.


----------



## Steve5D (May 3, 2013)

O|||||||O said:


> Steve5D said:
> 
> 
> > Neil Young, arguably one of the most prolific songwriters of the 20th century, had a very simple business card. It said, very simply:
> ...



The point is that just calling yourself something means nothing unless you can back it up.

Conversely, _not _calling yourself something means nothing, as well...


----------



## pixmedic (May 3, 2013)

Steve5D said:


> O|||||||O said:
> 
> 
> > Steve5D said:
> ...



well....he WAS name dropping. 
to be fair though, if I was friends with Eric Clapton, it would say so on MY business cards as well...OK, i would actually GET business cards and have them say "friend of Eric Clapton"


----------



## ronlane (May 3, 2013)

pixmedic said:


> Steve5D said:
> 
> 
> > O|||||||O said:
> ...



WITH a picture of EPC and myself on the card.


----------



## Josh66 (May 3, 2013)

I got the point.  I'm just wondering how many people actually get the point of this thread.

..."Are you a professional photographer?"... should be a very easy question to answer.  It doesn't even matter what the definition of "professional" is.  As long as you think you know what it means, you should know if you are one or not.

You should be able to say yes or no pretty much instantly.

I thought the OP would be simple enough to drive that home, but I guess it wasn't.


----------



## IByte (May 3, 2013)

LOL! Master Baiter


----------



## cgipson1 (May 3, 2013)

Photographer could be a valid choice for some (but hey, I can buy business cards that say I am an astronaut if I want to!.. Doesn't make it true!) I have several business cards from local "PRO's" that are as garish as their watermarks and facebook pages... and they all say "Photographer"! Doesn't mean squat if you can't back it up!

My cards? The most recent says Systems Engineer! Another says Consultant! Yet another says Paramedic / EMT. An old one says Owner / Photographer (but I don't use those anymore!)


----------



## Josh66 (May 3, 2013)

cgipson1 said:


> Photographer could be a valid choice for some (but hey, I can buy business cards that say I am an astronaut if I want to!.. Doesn't make it true!)



Yes, but unlike photography, NASA has a bunch of silly "requirements" and crap like that...


----------



## IByte (May 3, 2013)

My card has my name and QR code.  QR code ftw...just saying.


----------



## bentcountershaft (May 3, 2013)

O|||||||O said:


> I got the point.  I'm just wondering how many people actually get the point of this thread.
> 
> ..."Are you a professional photographer?"... should be a very easy question to answer.  It doesn't even matter what the definition of "professional" is.  As long as you think you know what it means, you should know if you are one or not.
> 
> ...



OK, I think I've got it.  I need new business cards that say .00032% Photographer / 99.99968% LP Sales.  Yeah, that makes sense because otherwise I can't really be truthful with my advertising.  Thanks Josh!

:lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:

100% Sarcasm


----------



## bentcountershaft (May 3, 2013)

Astronaut is a technical title.  Just put Space Man.  All the glory, none of the hassle.


----------



## cgipson1 (May 3, 2013)

O|||||||O said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > Photographer could be a valid choice for some (but hey, I can buy business cards that say I am an astronaut if I want to!.. Doesn't make it true!)
> ...



True, but I am already a better astronaut than many camera owners who have "photographer" on their business cards!


----------



## cgipson1 (May 3, 2013)

bentcountershaft said:


> O|||||||O said:
> 
> 
> > I got the point.  I'm just wondering how many people actually get the point of this thread.
> ...



so you are saying you move a lot of gas?


----------



## cgipson1 (May 3, 2013)

bentcountershaft said:


> Astronaut is a technical title.  Just put Space Man.  All the glory, none of the hassle.



just call me "Major Tom"


----------



## bentcountershaft (May 3, 2013)

cgipson1 said:


> bentcountershaft said:
> 
> 
> > O|||||||O said:
> ...



No, we're a pretty small outfit.  A little under 1,000,000 gallons annually.  We are growing slowly but surely, which is hard to do due to most appliances getting more and more efficient and more areas getting access to natural gas instead of propane...Wait a minute.  That's not what you were getting at at all.  I'm on to you, Charlie.


----------



## runnah (May 3, 2013)

bentcountershaft said:


> No, we're a pretty small outfit.  A little under 1,000,000 gallons annually.  We are growing slowly but surely, which is hard to do due to most appliances getting more and more efficient and more areas getting access to natural gas instead of propane...Wait a minute.  That's not what you were getting at at all.  I'm on to you, Charlie.



As the more efficient and environmental choice I've thought about changing my HWH over to propane. Also it is fiscally more responsible.


----------



## bentcountershaft (May 3, 2013)

runnah said:


> bentcountershaft said:
> 
> 
> > No, we're a pretty small outfit.  A little under 1,000,000 gallons annually.  We are growing slowly but surely, which is hard to do due to most appliances getting more and more efficient and more areas getting access to natural gas instead of propane...Wait a minute.  That's not what you were getting at at all.  I'm on to you, Charlie.
> ...



<putting serious hat on for a moment to speak with new serious runnah>

It actually is cheaper.  You don't have to worry about calcium buildup on your heating element either if you live in an area with hard water.  Speaking of hard water we do water treatment too.  I'm going to have to change the percentages on my card again.  ****.

<removes serious hat.  it never has fit right and it's getting hot in here>


----------



## runnah (May 3, 2013)

Luckily my water is quite soft

Perhaps we can discuss this further after a rousing game of Trivial Pursuit?


----------



## bentcountershaft (May 3, 2013)

Only if there is bourbon involved.


----------



## runnah (May 3, 2013)

bentcountershaft said:


> Only if there is bourbon involved.



Of course, but only a sensible amount.


----------



## IByte (May 3, 2013)

cgipson1 said:


> just call me "Major Tom"



Great song!


----------



## cgipson1 (May 3, 2013)

IByte said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > just call me "Major Tom"
> ...



Yep! My girlfriend said "who is Major Tom"... so I am introducing her to Bowie right now... lol!


----------



## IByte (May 3, 2013)

cgipson1 said:


> Yep! My girlfriend said "who is Major Tom"... so I am introducing her to Bowie right now... lol!



Gonna half to tag ya with a like.

She may need to know what Kashmir is to.


----------



## cgipson1 (May 3, 2013)

IByte said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > Yep! My girlfriend said "who is Major Tom"... so I am introducing her to Bowie right now... lol!
> ...



Just started Kashmir for her (good call!) and she goes "James Bond???" I whacked her..... lol!


----------



## kundalini (May 3, 2013)

> What does it say under your name on your business card?


A Multi-faceted Concept


----------



## Steve5D (May 3, 2013)

O|||||||O said:


> ..."Are you a professional photographer?"... should be a very easy question to answer.



But that's not what was being asked.

He didn't ask if "Photographer" or "Professional" was anywhere on the business card. He asked what was under your name. it could be "Photographer", or "Proprietor" or "Owner" or "President".

I didn't see it as "Are you a professional photographer?" at all because, well, it wasn't that...


----------



## Josh66 (May 3, 2013)

Steve5D said:


> O|||||||O said:
> 
> 
> > ..."Are you a professional photographer?"... should be a very easy question to answer.
> ...



You obviously do not get it.  Either that or you are trolling.

OK, so maybe it's not right under your name - but it's probably on the card somewhere, right?

I asked what was under your name, because I thought that would be the absolute simplest way to ask what it is that you do.  Who the hell would actually put "Professional Photographer" on their business card instead of just "Photographer", or Owner/Photographer, or something else like that?  That is just ridiculous.  ("He" is me, BTW - I started this thread...)

If you have a business card, you are (or are at least trying to be) a professional at *something*.  If that something is photography, then you just might be a professional photographer.  I'm sure that you have business cards that identify you as the owner of your guitar shop.  You may also have other business cards that identify you as a photographer.  If you are presenting yourself as a photographer for hire (why else would you have business cards?), then -IMO- that makes you a professional photographer.  Note that does not necessarily mean that you are a good photographer.  It also does not mean that it is the only thing you do.

And, we may disagree on exactly at what point one becomes a professional photographer, but whatever YOU think that is - you should know if you are one without even thinking about it.

This thread was a response to the other thread, which is locked now, in which a surprising number of people seemed to be having a hard time determining if they were a professional photographer or not.


----------



## Steve5D (May 3, 2013)

O|||||||O said:


> OK, so maybe it's not right under your name - but it's probably on the card somewhere, right?



In some cases I would imagine some people have "Photographer"  and in some instances they don't.

But asking "What's under your name?", and then getting your panties knotted because someone actually gives you an answer to that question, instead of reading between your imaginary lines, is stupid.

My card has my name, followed by "STEVE 5D (it actually has my last name) PHOTOGRAPHY".

Down further on the card, towards the lower right, is my name.

My phone number is below my name.

Only a total idiot would need to see the word "Photographer" under my name to know that I'm presenting myself as a photographer.

It's actually remarkably hypocritical for _you _to accuse _anyone _of being a troll...


----------



## Josh66 (May 3, 2013)

Steve5D said:


> But asking "What's under your name?", and then getting your panties knotted because someone actually gives you an answer to that question, instead of reading between your imaginary lines, is stupid.



First of all, my panties are knot free, lol.  I thought the lines would be easy to see, and easy to read between.  I guess I was mistaken.  It was crystal clear to me, and I assumed that it would be clear to others as well.  Obviously, I was wrong - and I'm not just talking about you.


----------



## Benco (May 3, 2013)

O|||||||O said:


> This thread was a response to the other thread, which is locked now, in which a surprising number of people seemed to be having a hard time determining if they were a professional photographer or not.



I think this thread may end up going the same way....


----------



## runnah (May 3, 2013)

I don't know why people start threads just to cause trouble.


----------



## Josh66 (May 3, 2013)

runnah said:


> I don't know why people start threads just to cause trouble.



Are you implying that is what I did?

Not sure if I am speaking to the fun runnah that I know and love, or the new, serious, runnah that I don't know what to make of yet...


I honestly did not expect this to turn out this way...


----------



## Ballistics (May 3, 2013)

O|||||||O said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know why people start threads just to cause trouble.
> ...



I think he's screwing with you being that he creates similar threads twice a week.


----------



## manaheim (May 3, 2013)

Can we all just not snipe at each other please?

It's really unnecessary and winds up in a lot of locked threads.


----------



## MK3Brent (May 3, 2013)

Lead Engineer & Product Support Engineer, Generator Current Transformer.


----------



## runnah (May 3, 2013)

Ballistics said:


> I think he's screwing with you being that he creates similar threads twice a week.



I don't screw with people without their consent.


----------



## cgipson1 (May 3, 2013)

O|||||||O said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know why people start threads just to cause trouble.
> ...



It is all that bran fiber.. he is constipated! Ain't that right, Runnah, my friend?


----------



## manaheim (May 3, 2013)

All I can say is I miss runnah's avatar.  The new one creeps me out.


----------



## cgipson1 (May 3, 2013)

manaheim said:


> All I can say is I miss runnah's avatar.  The new one creeps me out.



Sure!!! you party bunnies are all the same... happy, Not happy, happy , not happy, ad infinitum!


----------



## Josh66 (May 3, 2013)

cgipson1 said:


> manaheim said:
> 
> 
> > All I can say is I miss runnah's avatar.  The new one creeps me out.
> ...



Don't forget lots of procreation.  Or is that the 'happy' part?


----------



## runnah (May 3, 2013)

manaheim said:


> All I can say is I miss runnah's avatar.  The new one creeps me out.



That one was too frivolous and foolhardy.


----------



## cgipson1 (May 3, 2013)

O|||||||O said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > manaheim said:
> ...



That is scary! Insane Party Bunnies procreating! RUN... didn't you see Night of the Lepus? :crazy:      

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Night_of_the_Lepus


----------



## manaheim (May 3, 2013)

cgipson1 said:


> manaheim said:
> 
> 
> > All I can say is I miss runnah's avatar. The new one creeps me out.
> ...



We have very small brains and 90% of that brain is focused on how to have procreative time with our female bunny partners.  What do you expect? 



O|||||||O said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > manaheim said:
> ...



What?  Yes. 



runnah said:


> manaheim said:
> 
> 
> > All I can say is I miss runnah's avatar. The new one creeps me out.
> ...



Oh so does the new avatar mean no more of "those" threads?


----------



## cgipson1 (May 3, 2013)

Only happy on the downstroke... I think that qualifies as majorly neurotic!


----------



## manaheim (May 3, 2013)




----------



## tirediron (May 3, 2013)

<_fin_>


----------

